# Let's see your 2006 Pics



## books (Jan 6, 2005)

???


----------



## Wallyg8r (Sep 30, 2005)

The saints were apparently good to me this year; a Nice St. Clair Smallie.










Erik, I wish that was my place. It's a rental on the north shore of Drummond Island. Great place at a great price, and it come with a dock and a small aluminum boat too. Email me for particulars.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

King Crawler with a nice Wheatley Steelhead. A Great Trip.











2006 Big Sheephead St. Joe Fishing League Sterling State PArk.











2006 Big Salmon for the year.











Personal Best Walleye 10.5 lbs Huron, Ohio (Made a 2007 BPS catalog)


----------

